# sailing ship "beejapore" 1851



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

ahoy shipmates ..as you know when you tell people about your interests someone asks if you can find out about something well we are none of us from the era of the mid 1800,s but has anyone got any info on this vessel she traded to Australia .........i,ll see if anything comes of this thread before going further ................ in advance TA!!!!! yours aye Backsplice (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Theres a good article on her at following

http://www.cqhistory.com/events/immigration1.html

or do a Google Search with Sailing Ship Beejapore or history of and alot of pages come up


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

*sailing ship Beejapore*

thank you very much sir that was quick so i,ll search it out and then pass the info over to the 3rd party ..........its amazing the Knowledge we have between us .never ceases to surprise ..so from one Scot to another "guid stuff"..........yours aye Backsplice(Thumb)


----------



## john cuckow (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there, you may have already founf this out but the beejapore (official number 24022 . Liverpool; MNL, 1857 ) try this web site http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha.php


----------

